# Decals for lordstown meet 2017?



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

I'd definitely be interested in those! What about using the base for the Lordstown Cruze sticker on the door as a base layout?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Small enough to fit on the rear fake window area would be nice.


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

I'm thinking a 4 inch circle or a 2" x 4" rectangle. Maybe with "Lordstown Homecoming" or kind of going off the badge that is awarded to CT members that attend.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Acolombie said:


> Who would be interested in Lordstown meet 2017 decals? Design ideas? Sizes?


I still have a sticker @ 4 inches round from the first Lordstown meet I went to a couple of years ago. It is a sticker I have on my trunk lid to the side of my license. I will take a pic and post later after work.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

I have that sticker too. Just if I can remember where I put it. Are speaking of a "Lordstown or Bust" kind of decal?


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

This is the one being discussed now. I dig it. Works for gen 1 and gen 2 also.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

Discussed now on the FB page.*


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Being a michigander I dont think I can put a decal of the state of Ohio on my car. LOL


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

I am a Michigander but I will. Only cause I am an OSU fan! Haha.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

I dont see it


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I have a Galaxy S5 and maybe not using correct cable to connect to phone? Ok the below are directly from my phone resize warning when I upload. So here you go here's the decals in 2015


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

@Patman - That is actually pretty close to what I was thinking. Not in so much detail, but that decal looks pretty good!


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

Seems like too much detail to me. Lol


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

BrandoFisher117 said:


> @*Patman* - That is actually pretty close to what I was thinking. Not in so much detail, but that decal looks pretty good!


Yea it is just a pic of a LTZ and what we were doing. Not much more can be done on a decal Maybe now we can have a pic of both generations Gen2 and Gen 1(after all most of us have the Gen 1) IDK Brando sounds like your the man for this and I just happened to have the old pic. Honestly surprised I put a sticker on my car even back in 2015! LOL Whatever you think I am sure it will be OK.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Think smaller - when you attend four or five events where will you put larger ones. 

In my last post I suggested on the rear fake window area and forgot that most people do not have the fake glass panels so I will have to rethink that somewhat - hmmm


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

> Think smaller - when you attend four or five events where will you put larger ones.


What you just said reminds me of people in Cincinnati. We have a county park that requires a decal and there are people that will have "circles" of them on their windshield. They are little triangles and if you get several years worth, they will make circles of park stickers. Our decals are conversation pieces. I have had several people ask about the sticker on my car.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Has there been any updates to an image idea?


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Has there been any updates to an image idea?


If you have one, I'm sure we'd love to hear it!


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

I would think including "CruzeTalk.com" to the decal would be a must.


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

Any updates on this?


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

Had a design idea for the decals going around on Facebook. I took the most popular one and added the CruzeTalk logo. Let me know what you all think! 









P.S. - This is just an idea...


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Instead of the Ohio outline, how about the outline of a Cruze?


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

@Blasirl If you can find me an outline of the Cruze, I can see if I can make something work.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

BrandoFisher117 said:


> @Blasirl If you can find me an outline of the Cruze, I can see if I can make something work.


I'll look pronto!


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> Instead of the Ohio outline, how about the outline of a Cruze?


I believe that someone brought that up. However, with the 2nd gen out it won't work for everyone. The outline of Ohio is more because where the meet is. I like the idea of putting cruzetalk on it though.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

BrandoFisher117 said:


> @Blasirl If you can find me an outline of the Cruze, I can see if I can make something work.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Attributed to:







Attributed to:

and one for @EricSmit







Attributed to:


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Blasirl said:


> and one for @EricSmit
> 
> View attachment 222346
> Attributed to:


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

I'll take 50.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Was the detail in post #22 ever available. If so would I be able to get one now?


----------



## Jacque8080 (Oct 31, 2017)

Are you folks doing a 2018 one too?


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

I haven't seen any mention of one yet


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

BrandoFisher117 said:


> Had a design idea for the decals going around on Facebook. I took the most popular one and added the CruzeTalk logo. Let me know what you all think!
> 
> View attachment 222290
> 
> ...



Did this ever happen? Whatever the outcome, I want one.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Lordstown 2018 is nigh!!

Where are the decals??

If you all are stuck on the outline, just rotate them every year. I'd prepay if that would help, but I want a 2017 too.


----------

